# Asus Router Cannot connect to 192.168.1.1



## mastikhor_maddy (Mar 7, 2013)

HELP ME  i have an asus rt n10e ASUS - RT-N10E 

i cannot visit the router webpage 192.168.1.1 and the restore button is not resetting the router

so far i have tried this 


C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.


C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /flushdns

Windows IP Configuration



Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /release

Windows IP Configuration

An error occurred while releasing interface Local Area Connection : An address h
as not yet been associated with the network endpoint.

An error occurred while releasing interface Loopback Pseudo-Interface 1 : The sy
stem cannot find the file specified.

my ipconfig /all

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : H4cKT0p
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E
Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-D0-E0-56-F0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9d01:84b7:b412:4f70%12(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.79.112(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251666384
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-A6-6B-2E-00-1F-D0-E0-56-F0

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{29466B36-629A-4079-A28E-2548F9500C8E}:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You are not getting a ip address. You need that first before any of the above will work.

Can others connect to the router?


----------



## mastikhor_maddy (Mar 7, 2013)

just one pc


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Is this a standalone router with a separate modem or is it a combo unit?

If modem is separate bypass the router and connect directly to the modem You get a ip address?


----------



## mastikhor_maddy (Mar 7, 2013)

no modem i have a PPPOE connection
yes i can access the net if i connect it directly to pc


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

That points to the router as being faulty. 

To reset you would straighten a paperclip and hold the reset button in as you poweredd up. You would release the button when you see all lights flashing.

Then you would see if you could logon to it using the default logon and password.
Otherwise it would be time to replace the router.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

mastikhor_maddy said:


> no modem i have a PPPOE connection
> yes i can access the net if i connect it directly to pc


Your router is not a modem just a wireless router it connects to a modem.

There will be another device with an ethernet cable coming from one Lan port and the other end will connect to the WAN marked port on the back of the asus.

Please confirm this. It will also mean the PPoE settings do not need to be configured on the router as will be configured on modem. So you would set router WAN settings to either automatic DHCP or static depending whether your isp gives you a dynamic Public IP address or a static Public IP address.


----------



## mastikhor_maddy (Mar 7, 2013)

i cant visit 192.168.1.1 or can get the gateway add thats the issue

the most annoying thing is that i cant even reset it to factory defaults cause for some strange reason the button wont work


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Have you tried with a different computer to navigate and login to router webpage?

How long did you hold the reset button in for and did all the lights light up on the router when you held the reset button in?


----------

